# Russian Tortoise Poop!



## middlephipps (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a poop question. I JUST got my Russian tortoises two weeks ago, and the first time I soaked them, they pooped and peed A LOT in the bath. Since then, I have been soaking every 4 days or so, but no more poop! I check their enclosures and I don't notice anything, but I know Russian tortoise poop can be kind of watery in general (not like pellets). Is this normal? They are both active and eating. Do you think they are still just adjusting to their new life? Before I got them, they lived on a diet of romaine lettuce and tortoise pellets they sell at the pet store. I have been giving them spring mix, some collard greens, and they each have an aloe plant in their enclosures. Do you think they are getting used to the new diet? I don't want to overthink this too much! Any advice would be great.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 19, 2015)

Pooping is a hit and miss thing. It doesn't happen on any schedule.
True story: I had a sick tortoise that over a period of about eleven months ate virtually nothing and pooped a tiny poop just once.
Yes. A new diet could certainly upset things, but it's not time to worry just yet.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 28, 2015)

Another thing to consider is that sometimes they eat their own poo, so there might not be any to find.


----------



## gg888 (Oct 28, 2015)

middlephipps said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a poop question. I JUST got my Russian tortoises two weeks ago, and the first time I soaked them, they pooped and peed A LOT in the bath. Since then, I have been soaking every 4 days or so, but no more poop! I check their enclosures and I don't notice anything, but I know Russian tortoise poop can be kind of watery in general (not like pellets). Is this normal? They are both active and eating. Do you think they are still just adjusting to their new life? Before I got them, they lived on a diet of romaine lettuce and tortoise pellets they sell at the pet store. I have been giving them spring mix, some collard greens, and they each have an aloe plant in their enclosures. Do you think they are getting used to the new diet? I don't want to overthink this too much! Any advice would be great.


When I first got my Russian he did nothing BUT poo! But now he's settled in he barely poos in his enclosure. Usually he does one or two in his bath, but not every time. I don't think you need to worry too much, just keep an eye on the little fellow to see he keeps eating and seems healthy


----------



## MPRC (Oct 28, 2015)

One of my torts goes every day like clockwork, my other tort goes 2x a week if at all. He eats, he's active, he's just not a crazy poop machine like his little sister. That and he's a poop muncher so if I don't spot it right away it's gone and I have no idea that he had a bowel movement that day.


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 28, 2015)

The frequency of my leopard's poops varies with the seasons even though his overall temps are the same all year round.
So I'm assuming it is diet change as weeds become harder to find and we have to rely on shop bought greens more.
During the summer he was pooping every 2-3 days, now he is back to going once a week, he even just went 2 weeks. 
Aloe is one of the plants I try when he seems constipated to soften the stools so if they are nibbling their aloes that may help if it is needed.
Lola has never pooped in his water, he is soaked every day for hydration - he only wees in it sometimes.


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 29, 2015)

Funny how different animals can be - even us human ones - in our metabolism. I have many different tortoises and their systems seen different to. A great variety of foods seems to keep systems moving ( excuse the pun ). Occasional squash, optimism cactuse pad , aloe, a bit of pumpkin , a bite of strawberry, works wonders. 

I also use Mazuri and that stimulates things. 
Some go every time they are soaked, some almost never do. Unless they become lethargic or I notice other symptoms - no worry. 

Sorry about the misspellings. My iPad won't cooperate with going back for correction right now. 

Good fortune with your baby.


----------



## Merilyn (Tortoise lover) (Oct 19, 2017)

Can their poop be too dry? Joe pooped today while being soaked and the poop was sitting in there for like 1-2 minutes and it didn't break up.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 20, 2017)

Merilyn (Tortoise lover) said:


> Can their poop be too dry? Joe pooped today while being soaked and the poop was sitting in there for like 1-2 minutes and it didn't break up.



A good firm poop on a nice fibrous diet doesn’t break up. 

If you are feeding enough fiber and soaking your tort frequently enough and for long enough, at least 20 minutes, then your tort’s poop will be just fine.


----------

